
Show HN: Appraise – painless visual test automation - adzicg
https://github.com/AppraiseQA/appraise
======
adzicg
Author here - opensourcing the tool we used for the last few months
internally, to assist with visual checks and test automation. Under the hood,
Appraise uses headless Chrome to take screenshots, so it can inspect anything
that Chrome can render.

Appraise makes visual tests easy to compose and maintain, by letting people
describe _what_ they want something to look like instead of describing _how_
to test it (eg 10 pixels left, this css color).

I'm currently working on a version that will allow running tests inside AWS
Lambda, which should take care of the last mile of visual testing (so it's no
longer slow).

